Ask HN: What are good YouTube channels on motivation? - joanna_
======
smt88
Watching a YouTube channel about motivation sounds like a procrastination
tactic, not a solution to low motivation...

------
kediz
Two set violin:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/twosetviolin](https://www.youtube.com/user/twosetviolin)
Because they always urge you to practice.

